# Loach Talk



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey I'm considering getting a little group of loaches. Wanted to avoid clown loaches as they get really big like 6 inch+. If you know of dwarf sizes that would be sweet but I was looking for something that gets to a max size of 4 inches, unique/rare looking if possible. I have a few questions about loaches in general, or if you recommend one can you let me know if they're fine with shrimp? Also do they eat snails (wouldn't mind, I actually wanna get rid of my snails hahaha) What does their diet consist of? 

Tank = 90 gallons - I have a small group of Cyps in it with some plecos. Tank consists of wood, rocks and plants. 

Thanks for your help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Reis said:


> Hey I'm considering getting a little group of loaches. Wanted to avoid clown loaches as they get really big like 6 inch+. If you know of dwarf sizes that would be sweet but I was looking for something that gets to a max size of 4 inches, unique/rare looking if possible. I have a few questions about loaches in general, or if you recommend one can you let me know if they're fine with shrimp? Also do they eat snails (wouldn't mind, I actually wanna get rid of my snails hahaha) What does their diet consist of?
> 
> Tank = 90 gallons - I have a small group of Cyps in it with some plecos. Tank consists of wood, rocks and plants.
> 
> ...


I have a bunch of kuhli loaches in a 20 gallon, It's a fish you'll put it and then probably won't see for awhile but when you do see them at night or sometimes coming out during the day it's awesome. I only have 3 but a bigger group like 6-8 would look sweet. Unfortunately they won't help your snail problem, I just like the look of them


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah I wanted something that looked awesome and would also help out with the snails  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

check out yoyo botia, no snails in my tank with them


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome, do you know where to get loaches or stores that are selling them? Also are loaches tank bred or wild caught? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about clown loaches, if you like them get them, they grow really slow. And if they do grow big in your tank in 4 years you'll have no problem selling them lots of guys are looking for large clown loaches. Most LFS they sold out of the large sizes first.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

I would love clown loaches, just worried about size. Also are there different types of clowns? I've seen some that look different than others 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Everything you ever wanted to know about loaches can be found here:
http://www.loaches.com
--
Paul


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Get a group of burmese or yoyo loaches. I don't know how safe small shrimp will be but they will definitely eat snails. Menagerie used to carry loaches often.


----------



## keltera (Feb 15, 2014)

ive got a pair of Lizard Loaches in my 20 gal. i was warned not to get shrimp as they would try to eat/kill them


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

It can be fun to watch yoyo's playing, they are great when you have a few playing together.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

There are very few shrimp-safe loaches. I looked into them extensively while planning out my 75 gallon tank. Yoyo and Dwarf chain loaches would be OK with shrimp, I believe, but neither are very good snail killers as far as I know. 

I would second biola/pokadot loaches or yoyo loaches. Both nice, friendly, and fun and are suitable for other tank mates. I have seen them for sale at Big Als Mississauga, and maybe once at Menagerie and PJs. Call around tot he various LFS until you find them.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

colio said:


> There are very few shrimp-safe loaches. I looked into them extensively while planning out my 75 gallon tank. Yoyo and Dwarf chain loaches would be OK with shrimp, I believe, but neither are very good snail killers as far as I know.
> 
> I would second biola/pokadot loaches or yoyo loaches. Both nice, friendly, and fun and are suitable for other tank mates. I have seen them for sale at Big Als Mississauga, and maybe once at Menagerie and PJs. Call around tot he various LFS until you find them.


I would suggest buying most any loach, barb, tetra, pleco, cory, etc etc from Menagerie. Harold does a great job acclimating fish and keeping an eye on them to make sure they are not diseased. You're more likely to get a healthy fish from Menagerie than you are from BA's or the like. If Harold doesn't have them in he may well be getting them in the next couple of weeks. I'd call and ask him. He's there Monday to Friday.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

no snails at all in my tank with the yoyo's


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds good. I went with some clown loaches in my 90 gallon because I really liked the look of them from all the loaches and I got them smaller so I can watch them grow and it'll take a while before they get super big. I'll also be looking into biola/yoyo loaches for my 35 gallon! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

a 35 gallon is a little too small for full grown yoyo's in my opinion. They are very active fish and can get to 6 or 7 inches.


----------

